# Tel True Bicycle Thermometer



## Rust_Trader (Aug 5, 2016)

Does anyone have any ads on this cool little accessory?


----------



## Evans200 (Aug 5, 2016)

Love to have that!


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 5, 2016)

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/wanted-seiss-siren.94047/#post-601962


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 5, 2016)

neat: this one looks like it mounts on the stem bolt?


----------



## Rust_Trader (Aug 5, 2016)

Yes it does... I seen Kim's before, I was just curious to see if there was any ads on it. 






rustjunkie said:


> neat: this one looks like it mounts on the stem bolt?


----------



## raidingclosets (Aug 5, 2016)

From the bicycle trinkets book that Scott sells, page is dated August 1938.

Interesting variant with a bicycle image...


----------



## Rust_Trader (Aug 5, 2016)

raidingclosets said:


> From the bicycle trinkets book that Scott sells, page is dated August 1938.
> 
> Interesting variant with a bicycle image...






Awesome thanks.


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 6, 2016)

raidingclosets said:


> From the bicycle trinkets book that Scott sells, page is dated August 1938.
> 
> Interesting variant with a bicycle image...




Just bought mine 

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=291833628081


----------



## catfish (Aug 6, 2016)

Very cool!!!!!!


----------



## catfish (Aug 6, 2016)

One of these display cards sold on ebay many years ago. I didn't get it. And I haven't seen it since.



raidingclosets said:


>


----------



## Awhipple (Aug 6, 2016)

I don't know what it is but I want it! Very cool!


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 8, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> Just bought mine
> 
> http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=291833628081






 
so cool....


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 8, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> View attachment 348027
> so cool....




More great info, cheap at twice the price


----------



## Euphman06 (Aug 11, 2016)

First time I've seen that one... very cool!


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 11, 2016)

Yes it is.
I don't know what the inflation rate on 25 cents is on a 1938 quarter, but I'd say the value of this little gem has gone up quite a bit since then.
I'd love to find one of those store display cards all stocked up.


----------

